# DH-10 Amiens : "Look What I Found in the Attic"



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

One from the collection of some ninety plus models that were contained in cardboard boxes which basically crumbled after removing them from the attic after fifty years in storage!!!. 
The models span the eras from WWI, WWII, the Cold War, until roughly, the demise of the B-58 Hustler bomber. Brands include Revell, Monogram, Lindberg, Hawk, Comet, etc..

Here is a 1/48 scale Aurora *De Havilland DH-10 Amiens bomber *that was cleaned and restored. It suffered the loss of a five wing struts in storage. The 5 missing struts were replaced with wooden ones made from shaven toothpicks and glued with super glue, unavailable at the time of the original build. 

In addition, one half of the tubular rack which supports the front machine gun was broken off and missing. Using a small telephone wire with the same diameter as the rack worked well in completing it.

The tail skid was missing, too, and a carved wooden piece was added.

This particular big biplane was a bear to restore due to the size and weight of the upper wing and the fact that the struts had all broken off. Putting the original struts back in their original positions proved challenging and quite time consuming at best.

As I remember, the original model was a tough build for me back in the 60s, but it has always been a favorite of mine and remains so today. By the way, the original kit sold for a mere $1.98 back then.

Thanks for looking...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool find. I never had that one as a kid but have a couple of the KB kits in my stash. This was a weird choice for Aurora... it was not a World War I bomber per se (no combat) but it was about the only Allied heavy bomber that would work in their scale. The HP 0400 would be twice as big and bigger than the Gotha.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

neat find


----------

